# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  Liste dans une requte SQL (IN)

## le_misterioso

Bonsoir les amis.
J'aimerai utiliser la requete suivante :


```

```

de tel sorte  y integrer un code java qui reprsente ces valeur ('aa','bb','cc')

Comment puis-je procder? j'ai utiliser une liste, un tableau de String et une chaine de caractre, mais en vain.

(par exemple : SELECT * FROM tab WHERE code IN listValeurs)

----------


## noOneIsInnocent

Bonjour

est-ce que tu as dj cod quelque chose ? si oui est-ce que tu peux le poster ? 
a serait plus facile pour t'aider

----------


## le_misterioso

Merci pour votre intervention. Mon problme est rsolu. j'ai utiliser une variable string, o les lments sont spars par des virgules. J'ai essay cela au dbut, mais le problme tait que j'ai entour la variable string par des apostrophes dans la requete SQL, chose que je devais pas le faire; et maintenant a marche.

----------

